# Slimy Sulcata Urine



## cpk (Jun 5, 2017)

I noticed that one of my sulcatas was having trouble pooping so I gave him a soak, and while he soaked, he pooped/peed this out. It's slimy and yellowish to milky in color. So far I've soaked him twice (2 days ago on Saturday and today) but he has not pooped either time. I also fed him cactus after soaking him on Saturday hoping to get him to poop.

http://imgur.com/a/TQxab

The first 3 pictures are from the first soaking. They're yellow in color. The soaking from today are the other 4 that are milky in color.

He lives outdoors in my garden and is 6 years old. Almost a foot long. Could it have been something he ate? There have been some mushrooms popping up (if thats a possibility) but the ones I found were not poisonous. Or maybe some plants he ate? Thank you!


----------



## Big Charlie (Jun 5, 2017)

The white stuff looks like urates. I imagine the yellow might be too, since urates are often colored by what they eat. You can also feed him cucumber to help him poop. Is he still eating?


----------



## cpk (Jun 5, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> The white stuff looks like urates. I imagine the yellow might be too, since urates are often colored by what they eat. You can also feed him cucumber to help him poop. Is he still eating?



Yes he's still eating. He's been staying in the hide a lot nowadays though. And aren't urates usually chunky or at least have some sort of form? This stuff is slimy with no form.


----------



## Big Charlie (Jun 5, 2017)

If he is hydrated, urates are runny like toothpaste. They'll look even runnier in water. Sometimes there are some cottage cheese like chunks but not always. The urates could be mixed with urine.

He's probably staying in the hide to get away from the heat. Charlie sleeps a lot in the middle of the day this time of year. He's usually roaming around mid morning and dinner time.

Are you absolutely sure he isn't pooping? If you have him outside, couldn't he have pooped and you just didn't see it?


----------



## cpk (Jun 5, 2017)

I've seen do that pushing move haha, like how they push their heads into their shells. And sometimes he pushes so hard he lifts a leg off the floor. And so far both soaks he hasn't pooped, but you're right, he may have pooped ouside.


----------

